
How to build a startup – without quitting your day job - aytekin
https://medium.com/swlh/how-to-build-a-startup-without-quitting-your-day-job-9f5bbf7a1a2b
======
aytekin
I started building products as a hobby in college. While working full-time as
a programmer, I patched together pockets of time to water and trim my
fledgling products. It wasn’t until five years later that I quit my day job
and went all-in.

Back then in my dorm room, I could never have predicted that one of my
products, JotForm, would have 3.2 million users and 100 employees — without
receiving a single dime of outside funding.

~~~
curyous
Thanks for sharing your story.

